# killed a rattler tonight w/ CZ P06



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

First time to ever shoot a snake. As I was walking on a trail, the medium sized rattler was coming right at me until my flashlight hit his eyes, then he diverted his path and headed toward where I was set up for the night. I discovered that it is difficult to shoot a .40 cal handgun with one hand while holding a flashlight with the other hand and the target is moving. Took about 5 shots before I finally got 'em. He was a wiry fella, so I didn't feel comfy getting too close.

This was also the first time for me to shoot my CZ P06 without ear protection. I now know that .40 S&W bullets are quite loud.


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

Rattlesnake makes a fine meal.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Look into the _Harries Flashlight Technique_ (web search, maybe).
Your weak hand holds the flashlight "wrong way 'round," while simultaneously supporting your strong hand and your pistol. Both flashlight and pistol can be moved independently if necessary, but the "natural" grip puts your light right where you should be hitting...if you've practiced the technique beforehand, of course. Further, your strong-side hand is well supported, and very accurate shooting is expedited.


----------



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

Here he is. Shot him first with my Nikon D90 and SB-26 flash, then hit him twice in the body w/ the CZ while he continued to move.

Thx for the tip on the flashlight technique. However, I was using a big 'ol million candle light with a pistol grip.

He was still alive after 2 holes in the bigger part of his body, so I grabbed my XD9 with rail light and was able to get him in the head.


----------



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

So technically, my subject title isn't correct. I disabled the snake with the CZ, but finished 'em off with the XD. Geez...I could work for the NY Times with this kind of reporting inaccuracy.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Well Done..I am going to admit this for the first time, I am afraid of snakes..You can call it reptile fobia or whatever..I just don't like creepy creatures..
So shooting a snake is a tough target..If I may ask, at what distance you nailed the body with 2 holes..Not that there are snakes in my area, but just wondering if I am in a similar situation what to expect.


----------



## lovain1932 (Feb 14, 2008)

If that's what you call a medium sized rattler I would hateto see a large one


----------



## MISSALOT (Jun 30, 2009)

*The judge*

iI don't like snakes either, of any kind Looks to me like a tauris Judge would've been very handy.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

12 gauge would have been the handiest. :smt033 

And Jimmy, I too am not a fan of the snake, or spiders for that matter.


----------



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

jimmy said:


> If I may ask, at what distance you nailed the body with 2 holes..Not that there are snakes in my area, but just wondering if I am in a similar situation what to expect.


I was about 15 to 17 ft away. Had the CZ in my left hand (I'm a lefty), big light in my right hand, and tried to aim using the glowing sites and the flashlight beam. Even though I know I hit him twice (based on inspection the next morning), I have no idea which of those five actually hit him.

After I shot him, he returned to the landscaping. I picked up my Nikon and took a photo of him while he was there (photo below) The grass was blocking the wounds and so at first, I wasn't sure I'd even hit him. I watched him for a minute and he moved only his head, so I figured I had crippled him. Realizing I needed to finish him off, I decided to use the gun with which I am most accurate (XD9, which already had a rail light/laser attached). When I returned with the XD9, he was still there in exact same position. Took aim for side of head and the 9mm hollowpoint caused his head to go up and flop to the ground. I measured him the next morning and that's when I saw the two big exit wounds.

Since this incident, I have spent more time at the range with my CZ P06 and improved in accuracy, but that's with a two-handed hold.

Also below is a photo from last month of my 12 yr-old son shooting the CZ with the light/laser attached. The kid actually nailed the orange part of the target twice, and that was before I turned on the laser for him.


----------



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

lovain1932 said:


> If that's what you call a medium sized rattler I would hateto see a large one


This website has photos of some pretty big rattlers.


----------



## judgeparker (Apr 5, 2009)

I live in Copperhead country and carry my pistol with a CCI shot shell in the chamber of my 40 cal when at home. I have shot two copperheads this summer in my yard they work well for this.


----------

